# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > POWERLIFTING FORUM >  Doc Sust's modified Coan/Bolton hybrid deadlift routine

## Doc.Sust

this routine will increase both your raw squat and raw dead and also can be used for an equiped deadlift only specialist lifter. i myself would not use this program if i was training for an equiped 3 lift meet,though it could be doneif partial squats were added to the 1st day of the program and the exercise order was changed to this order: squats,partial squats,deads,and than partial deads.(see the andy bolton routine i made a sticky for a reference)

Dead/Speed Deadlift day
1	(65%)x 2 reps	(50%)8 sets x 3 reps 
2	(70%)x 2 reps	(55%)8 sets x 3 reps 
3	(75%)x 2 reps	(60%)6 sets x 3 reps 
4	(80%)x 2 reps	(65%)5 sets x 3 reps 
5	(70%)3 sets x 3 reps	(55%)3 sets x 3 reps 
6	(75%)x 2 reps	(60%)3 sets x 3 reps 
7	(80%)x 2 reps	(65%)3 sets x 3 reps 
8	(85%)x 2 reps	(60%)3 sets x 3 reps 
9	(87.5%)x 1 rep	(60%)2 sets x 3 reps 
10	(90%)x 1 rep	(50%)2 sets x 3 reps 
11	Take this wk off,complete rest no auxillary or main exercises
12 Max

Squats and Partial Deads 
(same reps/sets used for both exercises on this day)
to find what weight you should use for the squats,take what you know you can do for a single,not a max single and also not an easy single,take that weight and minus 20lbs per wk unitl you get to wk 1. I recomend for the partial deadlift bar height should be right under your knees.the following wk,bar height above the knees.alternate these every other wk 
1	2x8
2	2x8
3	2x5
4	2x5
5	2x5
6	2x3
7	2x3
8	2x2
9	1x2
10	1x1
11 rest

Assistance day at least 48hours later.72 hours would be optimal,especialy if you want to make this a 3 lift routine

Speed squats 5-6 sets 3 reps
(use 35% to 55%,bands/chains or straight weight can be used)
Lying leg curls 3sets 8/10reps
Leg ext 3 sets 10/12 reps
Barbell shrugs 3 sets of 10/12 reps
Leg abduction 3sets of 12/15reps

----------


## Doc.Sust

Deadlift- http://www.weightliftingdiscussion.com/CoanDeadlift.xls

Squat- http://www.weightliftingdiscussion.com/CoanSquat.xls

here are the original ed coan/mark phillipi routine's. i found the percentages Ed used were to high for the deadlift of today.so i altered that. also there are two squat routines, his off season routine and his contest peaking routine. ed was the greatest all time single ply lifter,(back when the equipment didnt give your lifts very much at all as compared to the equipment of today)who performed under some of the toughest and most strict rules in competiton. ed squated over a 1000lbs, pressed a little under 600, and deadlifted 901lbs ,and totaled over 2400 pounds weighing only 220lbs,

----------


## Doc.Sust

shorter version
1	(65%)x 2 reps	(50%)8 sets x 3 reps 
2	(70%)x 2 reps	(55%)6 sets x 3 reps 
3	(75%)x 2 reps	(60%)6 sets x 3 reps 
4	(80%)x 2 reps	(65%)5 sets x 3 reps 
5	(70%)3 sets x 3 reps	(55%)3 sets x 3 reps 
6	(75%)x 2 reps	(60%)3 sets x 3 reps 
7	(80%)x 2 reps	(65%)3 sets x 3 reps 
8	(85%)x 2 reps	(60%)3 sets x 3 reps 
9	(90%)x 1 rep	(50%)2 sets x 3 reps 
10	Take this wk off,complete rest no auxillary or main exercises
11 Max

----------


## Doc.Sust

squat
1	2x8
2	2x8
3	2x5
4	2x5
5	2x5
6	2x3
7	2x3
8	2x2
9	1x1
10 rest
11 max

----------

